# Bus to Laredo



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

:noidea: I don't know if I asked this before, my mind is going, but

I'm bussing from GDL to Nuevo Laredo mid week, next week and staying in Laredo for one night.

Is there a taxi or bus from the ETN terminal in Nuevo Laredo to the border where it meets up with I-35 in Laredo. I arrive at ETN at 9:30 am, mas or menos.

My hotel will pick me up at the border, I just gotta get there. Any good ideas?

Then, I gotta get back to the ETN termional in NR for a 7:30 bus. Any suggestion on: 1) how long should I allow for border crossing, 2) how long from the border crossing to the ETN terminal?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=FHBOY;1276015]:noidea: I don't know if I asked this before, my mind is going, but

I'm bussing from GDL to Nuevo Laredo mid week, next week and staying in Laredo for one night.

Is there a taxi or bus from the ETN terminal in Nuevo Laredo to the border where it meets up with I-35 in Laredo. I arrive at ETN at 9:30 am, mas or menos.

My hotel will pick me up at the border, I just gotta get there. Any good ideas?

Then, I gotta get back to the ETN termional in NR for a 7:30 bus. Any suggestion on: 1) how long should I allow for border crossing, 2) how long from the border crossing to the ETN terminal?[/QUOTE]_

You will have no problem finding a taxi from the ETN terminal to the border in Nuevo Laredo. As best I remember, you walk across the bridge over the Rio Grande/Bravo but, in my xperience, the crossing into the U.S. is easy and efficient unless you run into an unexpected crowd. Getting back to the ETN terminal by taxi is also simple and normally, should take you no more than 20 minutes mas o menos but who knows about border traffic until you get there. The Guadalajara overnight luxury buses are great and very comfortable and the Nuevo Laredo bus station is very near the border in a part of town that is not intimidating.


----------

